# Boutique iPod à Montréal (enfin...)



## spl@shi (17 Octobre 2004)

Un bonne nouvelle pour Montréal (enfin  ) un nouveau magasin (un revendeur mais bon...) Apple vient d'ouvrir: Boutique iPod sur la rue Parc au sud de Jean-Talon (source: La Presse). On va espérer quil restera plus longtemps que B.Mac...


----------



## naas (18 Octobre 2004)

une chtite photo ? :love:


----------



## radada (18 Octobre 2004)

spl@shi a dit:
			
		

> Un bonne nouvelle pour Montréal (enfin  ) un nouveau magasin (un revendeur mais bon...) Apple vient d'ouvrir: Boutique iPod sur la rue Parc au sud de Jean-Talon (source: La Presse). On va espérer quil restera plus longtemps que B.Mac...


Question idiote peut-être... Cette boutique vend-elle seulement des Ipod ou toute la gamme Apple ? À quand une boutique Apple sur la rue Sainte-Catherine ?


----------



## spl@shi (19 Octobre 2004)

En fait tout ce que j'ai vu c'est une pub dans la presse... je l'ai numérisé mais vu que je n'ai pas de site web... je peux pas vous la donner mais c'est une boutique Mac... leur slogant: TOUT pour le iPod & le MAC

adresse: 6615, avenue du Parc (sud de Jean-Talon) 514-270-4477


----------



## mc_quafton (19 Octobre 2004)

Moi aussi j'avais vu cette annonce en première page de La Presse dimanche. C'est pas un Apple Store mais c'est toujours mieu que rien !

 Dommage, MTL c'est encore trop loin pour moi!


----------

